# Move image from synced collection to folder



## mikecox (Jan 16, 2018)

How do I get images out of the synced collections folder in Lr, that I moved to my phones Lr app, to a folder in my Lr Catalog?  They are part of a collection so they can't be dragged, when I try I get "No files to move".


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm not sure what you're trying to do. You talk about a 'collections _folder_' but there is no such thing. There are collections and collection _sets_ (containers to organize collections). And then there are folders (physical containers on your disk where the images actually reside). So from where to where do you want to drag an image?


----------



## mikecox (Jan 16, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> You talk about a 'collections _folder_' but there is no such thing.



Sorry for nomenclature confusion, your correct, I should have said "collection set", not "collection folder".  



> So from where to where do you want to drag an image?



I want to drag, or move, or relocate, images that are in collection sets, the ones that are sync'd between the Lr app (on my phone) and the Lr Program (on my computer), to folders that is in a Lr catalog on my computer.  

Sometimes I want to leave the image I move to a folder on the phone, sometimes I want to remove the image from the phone.

In other words, I want to get images on my phone into folders on my computer, and opt to keep or remove said images from my phone.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 16, 2018)

So how exactly are you trying to do this? It should be easy to do. Select the images, then drag and drop them onto that folder. You have to realise however that these synched images are already in *some* folder. Images cannot be *only* in a collection. So is it possible that you try to drag and drop the images into the folder where they already reside?


----------



## Dan Marchant (Jan 17, 2018)

Right click on the image in the synced photographs collection and select _*Go to Folder in Library*_. You will go to the actual folder that contains the image. If that is not the folder you want it in drag it to another folder.


----------



## mikecox (Jan 18, 2018)

Dan Marchant said:


> Right click on the image in the synced photographs collection and select _*Go to Folder in Library*_. You will go to the actual folder that contains the image. If that is not the folder you want it in drag it to another folder.


I had already found the images I was looking for but it took awhile!  Not sure how Lr decided where on the drive to put them. I don't recall being successfully putting them where I found them.  But I liked your suggestion, wonder why I didn't think of it /-:  Thanks


----------



## mikecox (Jan 18, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> So how exactly are you trying to do this? It should be easy to do. Select the images, then drag and drop them onto that folder. You have to realise however that these synched images are already in *some* folder. Images cannot be *only* in a collection. So is it possible that you try to drag and drop the images into the folder where they already reside?


Thanks, I know your right, I just don't remember moving them and I was surprised when I found where they were. (maybe I'm losing it? /-  But Dan's suggestion was a good one, in case this happens again.  Thanks for your help.


----------

